# GM-only group in Northern VA (Leesburg)



## GuardianLurker (Mar 13, 2003)

The title says it all - my old group has dissolved (life happens), and while I enjoyed playing, it's time to start GMing again.

I'm looking for a few gm/players in the Northern VA area, for a 3e campaign. Sessions will be twice monthly on weekends. The campaign is open-ended, and should last at least a year.

The game will make extensive use of the story awards variant, and is intended to appeal to experienced roleplayers with a broad reach of gaming experience (i.e. something other than 3e, even though the campaign is 3e). If you are a GM saying "I wanna play", I think you'll fit right in.

You can find the House Rules here:
Olerra Campaign House Rules 

And the corresponding setting submission over on the Resources page:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...&req=viewdownloaddetails&lid=90&ttitle=Olerra


While I'm willing to play other systems (and might even indulge in the occasional one-shot), right now I'm focused on the 3e campaign.


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 25, 2003)

For players, you can write to the yahoo groups link too:

dcrpg@yahoogroups.com


----------



## GuardianLurker (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm listening on dcrpg as well, now. (Thank you MarauderX.)

Updates: The start date is now early May - most likely the second Saturday (the 10th).

The Setting description is up for the area the campaign will take place in, and can be viewed here:
http://patriot.net/~glurker/Olerra/Gazeteer

There are still 3 open slots; contact me at  lurker225@hotmail.com if you're interested.


----------



## GuardianLurker (May 13, 2003)

Well, we've had our first game session.

It looks like the regular date will be Sunday, not Saturday, from 3-9.

It's also apparent that I have a lot more than 3 slots available, based on discussions.

As always, feel free to drop me a line.


----------

